# Yi Jianlian Workout



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Don't think anyone posted this so here it is.

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=207187&cl=3124722&ch=244098&src=sports

It's very impressive to see him do drills against imaginary defenders!!! Those heavy bars, must be tough with all those people screaming at you!!

In the first 2-3 seconds of the clip you can clearly see Joakim Noah in the background (probably thinking how strong Yi Jianlian is).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good find. His stroke looks pretty nice


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I still say we draft "Chair" if all the bigs are gone.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Not that I'm drawing many conclusions from a few video clips (not that we have much choice either), but at the very least these clips validate 2 things from scouting reports:

a) He has a nice-looking jump shot, in terms of it looking natural and effortless; and

b) His athletic ability certainly looks solid as advertised. It's fairly evident from the way he runs and moves that this is a strength of his.

With that said, I'm not opposed to the drafting of that chair we've talked about.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

And the 'chair' would be?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Sorry HB and others....

During Yi's workout, I think it was Danny AInge or another GM who said Yi looked good against his competition, though "the chair" did play him well.


It is only joke, but then again, we do have two second round picks and if Chair is there I'd be tempted.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thanks for the info chifanica, lol thats a good joke


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

We'd need to move up to get the Chair. There's no way it gets by Ainge.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Snake, I hear ya. I'm losing a lot of sleep trying to figure out what it's gonna take to get Chair.

The thing is, I really like Headband in the second round, but I fear he'll be gone as well. Draft night could be very disappointing for me.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Snake, I hear ya. I'm losing a lot of sleep trying to figure out what it's gonna take to get Chair.
> 
> The thing is, I really like Headband in the second round, but I fear he'll be gone as well. Draft night could be very disappointing for me.


Nah, I'm not a big fan of Headband.

Besides, Skiles would never play him, what with team rules and all.


----------

